# New Female from Thailand



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

My Black Orchid CT female finally arrived today!

Here is what the fish is supposed to look like:









This is the fish i got:









I'm fairly certain its the same fish; opinions? Hopefully she will regain her color in a couple of days. Nonetheless, I love her.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

She's gorgeous!! Wow... I'm incredibly jealous! xD


----------



## Jynx (Jul 25, 2009)

Looks like she might have the bloat- they may have fed her a bunch before shipping. If thats what happened it might take a few days for the bloat to go down. 
But yeah this is a nice looking little fish- I'm sure once she's settled in she'll go dark again and look awesome!


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

Most breeders know better and starve the fish for a couple of days before shipping. I don't think shes constipated because shes been having regular bowel movements. If anything, she is full of eggs.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think she's full of eggs. She should color up once she settles down in her new home. She's beautiful!!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm drooling all over my keyboard....  I love her.....!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

She is very pretty. I agree with the above, I think her color will come in nicely once she is settled.


----------



## Lynn08 (Jul 31, 2009)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Jynx (Jul 25, 2009)

ewww eggs! lol
once i saw a vet show where an iguana had to have surgery because she was full of eggs and they weren't coming out! poor iguana!


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

lol. i hope that isnt the case for me. my other female betta looked like this at one point too. it eventually released all the eggs because it didnt spawn.

im thinking of waiting for all the eggs to release, then reconditioning. too bad i dont have a suitable male for her to mate with.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

nice fishy i would span unless you do alot of reasher


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

She's sooooo BEAUTIFUL! 

Definitely the same fish- actually she looks really good for right after shipping. And yes, she's full of eggs...I think the breeders all sell them like that now, at least when you look on aquabid all the females have eggs.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

doggyhog said:


> I'm drooling all over my keyboard....  I love her.....!


Took the words straight out of my mouth!


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for all of the compliments. 

I have good news!! The 'bloating' has gone down. She spawned earlier today!!! I will be creating a new thread with lots of pics included tonight.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yeah same fish. She's beautiful!!


----------



## Splinter492 (Aug 24, 2009)

im gonna have to steal her.... ;D


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

no stealing! =(

here is the thread i just created about her spawn.
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=28521


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Those babies will be gorgeous!!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Splinter492 said:


> im gonna have to steal her.... ;D


 OOH another betta robber!!!


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

Rofl


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

BeautifuL!


----------



## Ilovebettafish (Aug 29, 2009)

She is just gorgeous!


----------

